# Rise of The Necrontyr



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys this is my first warhammer
story.. sure its alittle short and somewhat biased but im open for
any comments- please tell me what you think.

*Rise of the Necrontyr*

The ground rumbles with each detonation as the death legion*** nears
their objective. Holed up in a bunker on the outskirts of the battlefield
are Chaplain Philleus Magnus and 2nd Company Sergeant, Greggor Helfin.

“What’s the situation?”

“Heavy Destroyers are holding back our transports and the Warriors are
edging closer over the horizon- but good news, we have an Imperial Fleet
on standby just outside orbit, if only we could just-”

As Helfin spoke there was a large explosion outside, the light leaking
through the cracks in the bunker walls. Magnus peered at Helfin,

“No, this is our war and nobody is going to fight it for us”.

Just that moment the bunker doors swung open, two Scouts stepped
in, cautious not to encroach on the officer’s conversation.

“Excuse me sir, but we’ve lost communication with the Tharsis outpost”

Clutching his helmet, Magnus turned away from Helfin, looking over the
barren wastes,

“Prepare your men, this ends today”.

Leaving the bunker, Helfin gasped at the sight of bodies littered over
the battlefield, already the metallic warriors had decimated their frontline,
leaving only but a few stray soldiers grasping for cover.

“Attack Bikers, charge their right flanks! Vindicators, Whirlwinds, take aim!”
but no matter how he went about it, they continued their steady advance.

“Sergeant, with me!”

As jade flares from the enemy’s weaponry flooded the sky, 2nd Company
made their way to the Destroyers, eager for combat. Meanwhile Magnus
and Helfin assail a nearby squad of Warriors, together; they slew the
monstrous constructs one by one. Then, through the rows of gleaming
skulls, Magnus saw a majestic being, draped in tattered robes of a
thousand millennia- the Necron Lord. As it raised its arm and revealed a
glowing orb, dozens of recently deceased Warriors rose from the battle worn
ground and continued to march towards the Dark Angel Monastery, as if they
had risen from the dead. 

Fighting through ranks of Immortals and Warriors, Magnus and Helfin were
within striking distance of the Necron Lord when they were confronted by a
pack of Wraiths; flying at them with tremendous speed. Magnus urgently
looked for backup but only heard the faint screams of his dyeing battle
brothers as they were being torn limb from limb by the Flayed Ones and Tomb
Spyders.

Furiously hacking at them with his power sword, his attacks seemed to glide
through the Wraiths. Finally meeting metal with metal, he struck hard on the
sly beast’s spine, killing it instantly and watching it fall to the ground as it
seemed to lose all form of life.

Oblivious to what was happening, Magnus turned to assist Helfin and
witnessed him become engulfed in a thousand tiny silver beetle-like
creatures, unable to shake them off, they soon turned to Magnus after
shredding Helfin’s entire body to pieces, leaving nothing but an empty shell of
armour.

Fuelling himself with hatred, the Chaplain tore through the remaining Wraiths
and pushed his way through to the Necron Lord, determined to end this mad
conquest.

Nearing his target, he could feel the rippling green arcs of energy stripping his
Terminator Armour apart, atom by atom as the Necron Lord’s retinue of
Immortals shot him to a pulp with their Gauss Blasters.

Magnus lunged towards the Lord, striking it with all his force. Bemused by his
attempt, it grasped Magnus by the throat it threw him to the ground, hearing
the crack as his armour fractured under the pressure. In extraordinary pain,
he rolled onto his side and struck the Lord with his last ounce of strength.
The crippling blow was enough to cut deep into its hardened chest, severely
wounding the wicked creature. Showing no emotion, no mercy, the Necron
Lord savagely tore into his carcass with its razor-sharp Warscythe.

Chaplain Philleus Magnus knew that this was the end. His last image was of
the towering Monoliths rolling over the wastes, and his beloved Monastery
crumbling under the vast power of the Necrontyr.

_Thanatos_
***no connection with chaos- just thought it sounded rather lovely.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

Honestly? No comments....
Im quite surprised im not being thrown outt onto the road from all the inaccurate bullshit in this story- please, im open to all comments and criticism.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

The BS thing really got me, somehow annoyed... When you ask, just ask -- don't put some unnecessary things... Ok?...

So far, your story lacks the important description and details like your minimal description of your character's surroundings...

The plot is very weak. Grab readers with it dude... Make an outstanding one next time and I'm sure readers will flood your thread and comment about it... I promise you..


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks alot- will stop with the unnecessary :good:


----------

